# Anyone know when the next reptile show in blackpool is ?



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

Im trying to find out when the next reptile show in or near blackpool is, 
ive looked and looked and looked, can only find times and dates from 2007 etc.
Help please?

Thanks


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

this is a section for caresheets lol


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

i dont even know :lol2:
im new to the reptile forum thing,
thats my excuse lol


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

You should post this in the off topic section .:whistling2:


----------

